# Help Identifying & purchasing part for RailKing Ready To Run



## johnnyrotten (Dec 6, 2010)

Hello all,

Let me start by saying that I haven't a clue about model trains other than setting them up under the tree each Christmas. So please, bear with me.

I have a RailKing Ready to Run Holiday Express Steam Freight Set, ItemNumber 30-4033-0. I've owned this product for a few years now and have a problem.

I am missing the part on the tender that attaches the Tender to the drawbar on the steam engine. I've located the part on their parts diagram however, it doesn't have a number, or a name. I've uploaded a picture of their parts diagram on which I've circled the part I need. Please see it here: 











Does anyone have any experience with this set that can tell me what part it is I need, how I can go about ordering it?

Thank you so much,


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

That part is the entire chasis of the car and is part number 19 you must contact MTH to get the replacement chasis or look on ebay for the same chasis.


----------



## johnnyrotten (Dec 6, 2010)

gc53dfgc said:


> That part is the entire chasis of the car and is part number 19 you must contact MTH to get the replacement chasis or look on ebay for the same chasis.


Is this something a noob like myself can install or does it require experience?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It kind of looks like that is part #19 as it is part of the base.
You might need to buy the whole base?

Do you have the broken off part?
Maybe a little epoxy would weld it back on.

Either that or you can find a pin sized something like it and epoxy that on.

As long as it's in the middle and goes through the bar it should work fine.
Touch it up with a little black paint.


----------



## johnnyrotten (Dec 6, 2010)

Unfortunately, I cannot locate the pin but thanks for the tip... that may work.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Personally, I would drill a hole in the base and insert some sort of bolt to serve as that pin...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

johnnyrotten said:


> Unfortunately, I cannot locate the pin but thanks for the tip... that may work.


Is it a metal #19 the base or plastic?


----------



## johnnyrotten (Dec 6, 2010)

big ed said:


> Is it a metal #19 the base or plastic?


I believe it to be metal.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Boston&Maine said:


> Personally, I would drill a hole in the base and insert some sort of bolt to serve as that pin...


I was thinking that too but he would have to take it apart.
The T mans way would just weld it back on with epoxy without taking anything apart.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

johnnyrotten said:


> I believe it to be metal.


Just get a small bolt or something and weld it with epoxy and paint it black.
It would be cleaner if you could find something smooth like a clevis (spelled wrong?) pin to do it with.

Make sure it goes through the bar. Before you weld it and you don't want it too long.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I think it would be more hassle free for you to just contact MTH for part #19. If you tell them your story they might even ship the new part out for free makeing it a very cheap and simple fix.


----------



## johnnyrotten (Dec 6, 2010)

gc53dfgc said:


> I think it would be more hassle free for you to just contact MTH for part #19. If you tell them your story they might even ship the new part out for free makeing it a very cheap and simple fix.


Is it simple to replace this part, for a Train Noob like myself or does it require experience?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I guess it depends on how the other stuff is attached to the frame ... the trucks (that hold the wheels) ... Part #28, for example ... rivet? ... plastic pop-out button?

Try to ping MTH for a step-through explanation.

TJ


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

tjcruiser said:


> I guess it depends on how the other stuff is attached to the frame ... the trucks (that hold the wheels) ... Part #28, for example ... rivet? ... plastic pop-out button?
> 
> Try to ping MTH for a step-through explanation.
> 
> TJ


There are no rivets; everything is mounted with a Phillips head screw...

I know that with a Protosound board, any static charge will ruin it so you need to buy an anti-static mat when working on one... I am not sure if this holds true though for something that just has Locosounds...


----------



## johnnyrotten (Dec 6, 2010)

LOL! You guys are way to fancy for me 

Thanks to your ideas, I was able to fix it with a Paper Clip - which is more than satisfactory for my needs and I now have 3 happy boys!

You're are a great bunch of people. You all replied so quickly and were all so eager to help me.

Thank you all. 

*Have a great holiday season!*


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

johnnyrotten said:


> LOL! You guys are way to fancy for me
> 
> Thanks to your ideas, I was able to fix it with a Paper Clip - which is more than satisfactory for my needs and I now have 3 happy boys!
> 
> ...




A paper clip?:laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Q: How many Model Train Forum guys does it take to screw in a light bulb?

A: uhh oh ... this could get lengthy ... better start a new thread ...



Glad to hear that things are clipped back together. Enjoy the season!

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

big ed said:


> I was thinking that too but he would have to take it apart.
> The T mans way would just weld it back on with epoxy without taking anything apart.


This time I would use a nut and bolt.

Like he said:



Boston&Maine said:


> Personally, I would drill a hole in the base and insert some sort of bolt to serve as that pin...


----------

